# קרדיטים בת-אל ועמרי



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

קרדיטים בת-אל ועמרי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלום לכם פורום יקר. ממה שראיתי אשתי הטריה העבירה פה זמן רב לפני החתונה על מנת ללמוד את כל נושא החתונה, התארגנויות וכו.. וביקשה ממני לעזור לה לרשום כאן קצת קרדיטים על מנת לעזור בחזרה למי שעדיין בתהליך ארגון החתונה ולתת קרדיט למי שצריך. אז אני מקווה שלא אאכזב אותה בכישרון הכתיבה הלוקה בחסר שלי אבל אם כן היא פה להעיר הערות. אני מאמין שהפעם הקרדיטים יהיו קצת שונים כי הם נכתבו מנקודת מבט שלי(כגבר לפני חתונה) מבט שקצת שונה מנקודת מבט של אישה

טיזר קטן לפני שנתחיל- הקרדיטים יהיו קצת שונים מהחתונה הסטנדרטית אתן תבינו בהמשך...


אז נתחיל???

***  לפי החוק החדש כשיש יותר נשים אז כותבים בלשון נקבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמובן שמיועד לשני המינים


----------



## Bobbachka (24/2/13)

פייר, סיקרנת!!!


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

מי אנחנו ואיך הכרנו 
בת-אל אשתי היקרה בת 26 לומדת הנדסת תוכנה במכללת אפקה שנה רביעית ועובדת בבזק.
עמרי(אנוכי) בן 30 מעצב פנים במקצועי בעברי עבדתי בבזק. בנוסף אני צלם ועושה מגנטים לאירועים בזמני הפנוי ככה שאני מכיר טוב את העולם הזה.
ביחד כ3 שנים(אשתי מאשרת). הכרנו במוקד בבזק כאשר אני הייתי בכיר במשמרת ובת אל היתה מוקדנית. כמובן שישר כשהגיעה למוקד התחלתי להסתובב לידה ומשם התפתח הקשר.
אחרי שבועיים היא כבר עברה לגור אצלי וכבר מתחילת הקשר היינו צמודים רוב הזמן.

אפשר להגיד שאנחנו טיפוסים מאוד שונים אבל מה שבטוח שנינו מרוקאים במלוא מובן המילה.


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר להגיד שאני מסוג הבחורים שאם לא היו מכריחים אותי הייתי יכול להשאר בזוגיות ללא נישואין לנצח אבל כנראה שהממסד ניצח ולכן לאחר שנתים וחצי הבנתי שהגיע זמני והתחלתי לחקור את כל נושא הטבעות. עולם שאני לא מכיר וזר לי וכל האינטרנט מוצף בחנויות ודוגמאות והבנתי שפה אני צריך עזרה. התקשרתי לבת דודתי האהובה והיא ישר קפצה משמחה ועזרה לי לארגן את כל העניין. את הטבעת שלה היא קנתה בחנות "בטבעת זו" בדיזינגוף לכן הלכנו לשם לבחור את הטבעת של בת-אל, בדרך תכננו איך הכול הולך לקרות. בת-אל "חפרה" לי הרבה זמן שהיא רוצה חיה בבית. כלב היא לא תוציא לטייל לכן חשבתי על משהו יותר פרקטי בשבילנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נזכרתי שכל הזמן שעברנו ליד החנות חיות בסינמה סיטי היא מאוד התלהבה מהארנבות, לכן אמרתי לבת דודתי שזה יהיה רעיון מגניב אם נביא לה חיה ונקשור לה טבעת לצוואר ונלביש אותה בשמלת כלה שתרמז על מה שיבוא(טוב זה לא היה בדיוק רעיון שלי). לכן רצנו לחנות חיות הקרובה ויצאתי משם עם ארנבת חמודה שקראתי לה צ'ון אליה קשרנו טבעת. מחנות הטבעות נסענו לנחלת בנימין ושם קנינו בדים ובת דודתי תפרה לה שמלת כלה וקשרנו את הטבעת עם סרט  עם פפיון לצוואר של צ'ון.
הגעתי הביתה ונכנסתי בהפתעה והראתי לבת-אל את צון ואז הפנתי אותה לצוואר שם הייתה קשורה הטבעת. בת-אל מאוד התרגשה וגם אני. הורדתי את הטבעת כרעתי ברך והצעתי. כמובן שבת-אל אמרה כן(הכמובן זה אני אומר) ומשם הכול היסטוריה.


----------



## shmickey (25/2/13)

מכירה היטב את בת הדודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יצא מהמם!
המון המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## bluestvixen (25/2/13)

ועוד איזו בת דודה!


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

והטבעת...


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

התהליך 
מי היה מאמין שאפילו הזמן של ההצעה הוא חשוב אחרת איך תקבע אולם לספטמבר,אוקטובר??
עכשיו אני כבר מומחה. התחלנו לחפש אולם באיזור בין אשדוד(משפחת הכלה) לראשון(משפחת החתן).
רוב ההכנות והחיפושים אצלנו היו זריזים. השתדלנו להתמקד בכל תחום בעד 3 ספקים ולא יותר. 
יש המון טובים והחיפושים לא נגמרים לכן צריך להציב יעדים .אני מאוד מאוד בררן וביקורתי באופי לכן עשיתי לפני כן שיעורי בית וחפשתי ספקים באינטרנט שנראים לי והאתר שלהם מושך אותי והיה קטע אחד מצחיק בתהליך החיפושים שאמא של הכלה הכירה צלם שצילם להם פעם אירוע ואז שאלנו את שמו אבל לא היה לו אתר לכן בת-אל אמרה אם אין לו אתר שנתרשם מבחינתנו הוא לא מתאים. לכן מעתה כל הצעה של ההורים שלנו היתה צריכה לבוא בליווי לינק לאתר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המשפחות שלנו מאוד שונות ובאות מרקעים שונים ובשביל שלא נגרר למקומות שלא היינו רוצים להיות לא נתנו להן לקבוע לנו דברים, לנהל אותנו ולהחליט לנו מה לעשות. התחלנו בגישה של " מי שרוצה לעזור שיעזור כי הוא רוצה לעשות *לנו *טוב ולא לעצמו" וככה המשכנו לאורך כל התהליך. צריך להבין שההורים מאוד רוצים להיות חלק מ אבל צריך לדעת מתי לערב אותם ואיך על מנת לא ליצור חיכוכים ומצד שני שלא יעלבו.
באחד הימים המשפחה של בת-אל אמרה לנו שהם רוצים לעשות חינה. אמנם שנינו באים ממשפחות מרוקאיות אבל לי היה קשה לקבל את זה כי גם ככה אני לא מת על אירועים המונים. בסופו של דבר החלטנו לעשות חינה כמו שרק מרוקאים יודעים לעשות(תמונות בהמשך...)


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

הזמנה 
בתור מעצב פנים שחובב גרפיקה החלטתי שאני לוקח את כל עניין העיצוב בעצמי על מנת לחסוך בכסף ולעשות משהו אמנם פשוט אבל מיוחד. ההזמנה זה מבחינתי הרושם הראשוני מול האורח שאמור להגיע. בהתחלה אחרי שיטוטים רבים באינטרנט יצרתי לוגו שיהיה מוטבע בכל מה שנכין שקשור לחתונה.
לפני שמתחילים בכל עבודה גראפית כלשהי יוצרים סקאלת צבעים שממנה לא חורגים ומתחילים לעבוד. את ההזמנה לקח לי בערך שבועים להכין אחרי 20 אופציות אחרות(כמו שאמרתי אני מאוד בקורתי כלפי עצמי) בסוף לשמחתי זה מה שיצא-


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

הזמנה צד שני 
הצד השני חולק לריבועים כאשר כל ריבוע מסמל משהו מהזוגיות או רמז למשהו שיתרחש בחתונה.
קיבלנו המון פידבקים חיוביים על ההזמנה


----------



## Bobbachka (24/2/13)

אני זוכרת שבתאל התייעצה איתנו לגבי ההזמנה!


----------



## ronitvas (25/2/13)

יצא מאוד מוצלח!!! 
למרות שגם אהבתי מאווווד את הטויוטה שבת אל העלתה
היא הייתה עמוסה יותר. 
אבל אם אני זוכרת, אז כנראה שבאמת היא הייתה מיוחדת


----------



## Norma Desmond (25/2/13)

ממש מגניב! 
עשית עבודה ממש טובה! אני סקרנית לדעת מה כתוב שם, לא מצליחה לקרוא הכל


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

הזמנה לחינה 
אותה שפה עיצובית אבל קצת מתאים יותר לאירוע


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

SAVE THE DATE 
100 ימים לפני החתונה פרסמנו את ה Save the date בפייסבוק, בכל צבע תייגנו קבוצות שונות של אנשים שהוזמנו. מתוך כל הצבעים בחרנו את הורוד והכחול ואותם הדפסנו כמגנטים והם צורפו לאותה מעטפה עם ההזמנה וההזמנה לחינה. כמובן בגלל שאני עושה מגנטים אז עשינו לבד והדפסנו בבית.


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

החינה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז מאיפה נתחיל.....

בהתחלה הייתי מאוד אנטי, בשבילי חינה זה היה תמיד רק להסתכל מרחוק. אף פעם לא דיבר אלי עניין המסורת והמנהג המגונה למרוח משהו מוזר על היד. בהתחלה לא הייתי מעוניין והעדפתי כמה שפחות אירועים סביבי אבל לפעמים צריך לכבד את הצד השני לכן זרמתי.
מסתבר שיש תלבושות שצריך לשים. פה הייתי פחות בררן ונתתי למשפחה של בת-אל לארגן את האירוע אנחנו באנו כאורחים. הגענו יום אחד למדידות, יותר נכון בת-אל הגיעה למדידות ואני עמדתי שם לקישוט ובחרנו לה 4 תלבושות. האמת מגניב. ההורים שלה בחרו את אולמי האוס באשדוד והזמנו משפחה וחברים קרובים כ120 איש.
השתדלנו להיות יצירתים בכל התהליך הזה ולעשות דברים משלנו.
בדיעבד אחרי האירוע הבנתי שזה היה יותר כייף מהחתונה מכיוון שזה אירוע של האנשים הכי קרובים אלייך ומאוד מאוד נהננו. מה גם שפתחנו חנות מצעים אח"כ מכל המתנות.


----------



## nicolewed (25/2/13)

כמה שאתה צודק.. 
אני גם בדעה שחינה זה יותר כיף!!!
עד כאן אני ממש נהנית מהקרדיטים
(וגם אנחנו.. מרוקאים במלוא מובן המילה     )


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

סרטים שהכנו לידיים 
כמובן עם הלוגו שלנו


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

עם החינה על הידיים


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

בכניסה לטקס


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

מטליות לחות 
אבא של בת-אל הציע שנעשה מטליות לחות עם הלוגו וישר זרמנו. 
קנינו 1000 מטליות לחות והדפסנו במדפסת הביתית(של המגנטים) על דף מדבקה והדבקנו על כ150 מטליות לחינה.
בכל השאר התכוונו להשתמש בחתונה


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
כמו שאמרתי השתדלנו להיות יצירתיים מאוד ולפעמים אף יותר מדי וזה עלה לנו בזמן רב אך העיקר שנהננו מהתהליך. 
בת-אל רכשה מספק שמצאה באינטרנט 200 צנצנות ריקות, אמא שלה הכינה כמויות של ריבה מכל מיני טעמים ולסיום הדבקנו מדבקה שעשינו בבית דפוס שכוללת את הלוגו שלנו ועטפנו בבד וחבל שקשרנו ואלה נקנו בנחלת בנימין.


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

עייפים אך מרוצים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
במהלך החינה ניגנה להקת שפתיים את כל השירים המסורתיים
וערכו את הטקס עצמו
לקראת הסוף כבר עברנו לDJ עם מזרחית יותר לייט ומוזיקת מסיבות...

יש לציין שכל הצד האשכנזי שלי שזו היתה הפעם הראשונה של רובו בחינה מאוד נהנו
ובמחשבה לאחור לא הייתי מוותר על החוויה


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

התעייפתן או להמשיך? 
זה שלא מגיבים עדיין זה טוב או רע?


----------



## אביה המואביה (24/2/13)

מחכים שתסיים כדי להגיב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמשיך, זה מגניב לגמרי!


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (24/2/13)

היי אני הגבתי!! ואני צמאה לעוד!!


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (24/2/13)

מדהים!! אהבתי..! מתה כבר שהתאריך שלי יגיע... 
12-5-13


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

מסיבת רווקים ורווקות 
אני לא בעניינים האלה והאמת שגם בת-אל לא. שוב חשבנו לוותר כי אף אחד מאיתנו לא באמת ירים מסיבה בלחץ של שבוע לפני החתונה. בסופו של דבר עלתה ההצעה לעשות מסיבת רווקים רווקות משותפת. אחות של בת-אל התבאסה שהבנים יהיו שותפים, האחים שלי התבאסו שלא תהיה חשפנית. בסופו של דבר אחות של בת-אל וחברה טובה שלה אירגנו את המסיבה המשותפת. הם הזמינו את כל החברים שלנו דרך הפייסבוק והזמינו לופט מגניב עם ג'קוזי, קריוקי, סנוקר והרבה אלוכוהול וארגנו משחקים מגניבים ובסופו של דבר כולם מאוד נהנו והיתרון הגדול שכולם הכירו שם לפני החתונה.


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (24/2/13)

מגניבבבב רעיון אדיר!


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

בג'קוזי


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

חתונה חלק א 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההתרגשות החלה האמת רק כשבוע לפני האירוע, לפני כן היינו די שאננים כי הכול יחסית היה די מוכן.
הקושי הכי גדול היה פתקי ההושבה ואישורי ההגעה. חתונה של 500 איש זה לא פשוט והשתדלנו להושיב אנשים אפילו ברמת הפרט. 
למה שעמד לקרות בהמשך אף אחד לא ציפה.
ה14.11.12 יום לפני האירוע הגדול אני ואבא של בת-אל נסענו לאולם(אגדתא) על מנת להביא כמה דברים לאולם ולעשות סידורים אחרונים. 
השאלה העיקרית שלנו באותו היום הייתה האם החופה תהיה בחוץ או בפנים. 
כל השבוע הסתכלנו לראות מה התחזית ושמחנו כי זה היום הכי חם בשבוע. אני מאמין שהרבה זוגות מזדהים עם המצב הזה. 
כאשר שאלנו את הבעלים במקום הוא אמר שקר מדי והוא משום מה היה נראה די לחוץ וכל הזמן בטלפון אבל עדיין לא הבנו למה. 
עלינו על הרכב וחזרנו לכיוון בית ההורים שלה באשדוד. ברדיו הודיעו במשדר מיוחד שצהל תקף את ראש החמאס אחמד ג'עברי. אבא שלה אלוף משנה במילואים והוא הבין שיהיה בלאגן. תוך עשר דקות כאשר אנחנו עדיין בדרך אח של בת אל לוחם בצנחנים מודיע לנו שלא משחררים אותו הביתה וכל הצבא בכוננות וכנראה יורדים לעזה. לאחר רבע שעה האח השני גם הוא לוחם, בגולני, מתקשר ואומר שישחררו אותו רק בבוקר שלמחרת. 
אני כבר ראיתי שחור בעינים באותו הרגע אבל לאחר שיחה עם האולם הם אמרו שהכול נערך כמתוכנן.
התכנון היה שבת-אל תתארגן בבית באשדוד ואני בביתנו בראשל"צ.
יום למחרת קמנו למציאות חדשה. טילים עפו לכל הכיוונים ואין סיטואציה יותר מלחיצה מזה. בת-אל התקשרה אלי ואמרה שהם כל שניה בממ"ד.
עד השעה 10 לא ידענו אם יש אירוע. האורחים התחילו להתקשר ולשאול ולא ידענו מה לענות- באולם אומרים שהכל כרגיל אבל טווח הטילים רק גדל.  
בעל האולם אמר כל הזמן אמר שהוא מניח שעוד מעט יגיעו מפיקוד העורף וההחלטה תיהיה סופית.
החלטנו לעשות את הטלפון הגורלי לאולם שיודיעו לנו מה קורה ומה ההחלטה הסופית. האולם נמצא ממש קרוב לקרית מלאכי שם נפל טיל ונהרגו אנשים. 
לאחר כעשר דקות בת-אל מתקשרת אלי עצובה ואומרת לי שפיקוד העורף הודיע לאולם: "חתונה לא תתקיים היום באגדתא". 
היה לנו ממש קשה כל מה שתכננו במשך חצי שנה ירד לטמיון. לא רק שאין אירוע צריך להודיע ל500 אנשים שהאירוע מתבטל.
לאחר שהתעשתנו החלטנו ש*את החופה לא דוחים!*. בת-אל חיפשה מקום ונזכרה שבפורום דיברו על הבית כנסת הגדול בתל אביב. התקשרנו ולא להאמין שהמקום שתפוס רוב ימות השנה פשוט היה פנוי כי ביטלו חתונה יומיים לפני מטעמי רבנות. 
מארגנת המקום שירלי מחברת "רגעים" אמרה לנו שהם תורמים לנו את המקום ועוזרים לנו לבצע את החופה למרות הכול. 
אבא של בת-אל ובת דודה שלי נסעו לשם תוך חצי שעה והפכו את העולם למצוא לנו ספקים שיעשו לנו חופה בהתראה של כמה שעות!.
בינתיים בת-אל ומשפחתה הבינו שלהתארגן באשדוד זה לא אפשרי לכן כולם ביחד עם הספר הגיעו לביתנו בראשון. 
בקיצור אני התקשרתי לבטל את כל הספקים ולהודיע לאורחים וליידי בת-אל התארגנה. 
את הצלמים ביטלנו כי ידענו שבלי שום קשר נרצה לעשות אירוע במועד אחר ושום דבר לא יהרוס לנו ולא נוכל להרשות לעצמנו לשלם על זה פעמיים. 
למזלי אח שלי צלם לכן הקפצתי אותו ואני והוא צילמנו תוך כדי ההתארגנות. 
במקביל כתבים וערוץ 2 הגיעו לביתנו לראיין אותנו על חוסר המזל שנקלענו לתוכו וניסינו לקחת הכול בקלות למרות שהיה מאוד קשה.
כתבה ראשונה
http://www.mako.co.il/women-wedding-magazine/articles/Article-6636720a5041b31006.htm

כתבה שנייה
http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4305869,00.html


----------



## ronitvas (25/2/13)

אין ספק שהחתונה שלכם תיזכר לדורות 
וגם סיפורים לנכדים לא יחסרו....
אנחנו היינו בלחץ אטומי, אז אני רק יכולה לדמיין מה אתם עברתם!


----------



## טליה252 (25/2/13)

וואווו כל כך מרגש! 
בתור כלה לעתיד, ואשדודית מלידה כל כך מזדהה- פשוט הצטמררתי...כל התקופה הזאת רק חשבתי על החתונות שהתבטלו על ימין ועל שמאל.
כל כך יפה שתפסתם את העניינים לידיים ולא ויתרתם! מרגש


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

לא היה לנו זמן... 
(בת-אל)
לא היה לי זמן להיות בלחץ בגלל שרק בשעה 10 הודיעו לנו שזה מתבטל אז היינו חייבים לפעול ומהר. כמובן שהיו 2 דקות שאני מתקשרת לעמרי ומודיעה לו בדמעות אבל מהר מאוד הוא הרגיע אותי וחוייבנו לחשוב מה עושים הלאה.
מה שכן, יש לי משפחה מדהימה שתמכה בי מאוד ברגעים האלה וברגע שהחלטתי שאני עורכת חופה ושהבית כנסת הגדול פנוי ועכשיו אבא שלי נוסע לשם כדי לסגור את הכל הייתי בטוחה שאני בידיים טובות. גם הוא דאג לעדכן אותי כל הזמן מה קורה שם ושהכל מסתדר. 
אם אבא שלי ובת דודה של עמרי טל לא היו שם כדי לארגן אני לא יודעת מה היה קורה...


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

בפייסבוק של מאקו


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (24/2/13)

אני בהלם!!! איזה קטע מלחיץ....


----------



## yael rosen (25/2/13)

OMG 
אני זוכרת שראיתי את התמונות שלכם באתר אחר, והתמוגגתי מהתמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה כיף שאתם מעלים קרדיטים


----------



## BatelOmri (24/2/13)

במהלך ההתארגנות עם הכתבים של ערוץ 2


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (25/2/13)

אדיר!! מהלימון יצאה לימונדה.. סלבריטי- חייכו!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

איפור ושיער 1 
הספר והמאפר של בת-אל היה איציק פרץ. 
ראיתי אותו משתתף בתכנית בוקר וישר התקשרנו אליו. 
בת-אל החליטה מההתחלה שהיא רוצה להתארגן בבית בלי כל הלחץ והמתח ששמענו מכלות אחרות שבאות למספרה לכן איציק הגיע כמו גיבור ביום הטילים לאשדוד וגם בפעם השניה לא ויתרנו עליו והוא הגיע שוב. 
בקשתי מבת-אל שתעשה תסרוקת ואיפור שונים בפעם השניה והיא זרמה. 
איזה כלה זוכה לעשות זאת פעמים (-:  . 
והנה אשתי המהממת בתסרוקת ואיפור בפעם הראשונה.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

במהלך התסרוקת.. 
תוך כדי טירוף מסביב, טלפונים, ביטולים, אני מצלם את בת-אל כדי שתישאר לה מזכרת...


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

הזר 
במהלך היום המטורף הזה שלחתי את אחי להביא לנו את הזר שאני ובת-אל עמלנו קשות בשביל להסביר לשוזרת מה אנחנו רוצים.
וזאת התוצאה-   זר פוריו


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

הפגישה 
היה לנו את החלום ליצור מן פגישה מרגשת ביננו ועל זה לא ויתרנו. 
אז אמנם לא היה לנו צלם וידאו כי ויתרנו אבל מי אמר שאין אייפונים  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חלק מצילומי הוידאו יהיה ניתן לראות בסרטון בהמשך...


----------



## ronitvas (25/2/13)

יוווו בת אל את מהממת!!!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מקדימים- צילום בנווה צדק 
אז אמנם לא היה לנו צלם סטילס אבל אח שלי לא פחות מקצוען בתחום. החלטנו להיות ספונטנים  ולצאת לנווה צדק כי לא באמת היה לנו זמן לחשוב. חיפשנו מיקומים טובים ובעזרת הרעיונות של כולם יצאו לנו אחלה תמונות.


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (25/2/13)

אישתך הורסת!! יפיפיה אמיתית. גם אתה סבבה..


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (בת-אל) 
הרסת אותי מצחוק... מאתמול אני אומרת לעמרי "גם אתה סבבה" חחחחח


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מקדימים


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מקדימים


----------



## yael rosen (25/2/13)

שלמות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש זוכרת את התמונות האלו (מכלות אורבניות אם אני לא טועה)
רק תבינו כמה הם נחקקו אצלי
יפיפיים שניכם!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מקדימים


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

השמלה והחליפה 
בת-אל עשתה סיורים בכמה מקומות וכל פעם שהייתה באיזה מקום יוקרתי קיבלה מן ספר עב כרס עם כל הקולקציה. בסוף פתחתי ספריה. 
המקום הנבחר הוא עמנואל. ממה שיצא לי לראות מקום מושקע ומטופח. בטח עם כל הכסף שהם לוקחים לשמלה.  
אני אתן לבת-אל להמשיך...

בת-אל:
כשהגעתי לעמנואל ומדדתי את השמלות הרגשתי ששם אני אסגור שמלה.
בשום מקום לא הרגשתי כל כך בטוחה כמו בעמנואל.
שם פגשתי את מיכל המקסימה- בעלת המקום ואת הלנה- המעצבת האגדית שאין לה מחליפה!!  
בכל מדידה נתנו לי הרגשה מדהימה למרות שמביקורות ששמעתי על המקום קצת חששתי וזה הפך אותי אפילו ליותר ביקורתית.
התוצאה בסוף היתה מושלמת!!!
לאחר שנודע למיכל על התקרית של ביטול האירוע כמובן שהיא אמרה לי שאחרי החופה אני אחזיר לה את השמלה והיא תעשה לה ניקוי יבש
ולפני המסיבה נעשה שוב מדידות ואני אקח אותה שוב ללא שום תוספת תשלום.
כבר אמרתי שהן מקסימות?!?!

ולחליפה של עמרי- 
את החליפה רכשנו בעת טיול שעשינו בברצלונה- מדדנו חליפה בארמני ואהבנו אבל לא היינו בטוחים..
משם הלכנו לחנות של HUGO BOSS ושם מצאנו את החליפה של עמרי, אהבנו מאוד את הצבע והגזרה
ובלי יותר מדי התלבטויות קנינו. שם קנינו גם חולצת חפתים לבנה מכופתרת וחפתים תואמים.
את הווסט קנינו בחנות בקניון הזהב ואת העניבה בבגיר.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

השמלה


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

השמלה מאחורה


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

החליפה


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

בית הכנסת הגדול 
כל היום הזה פחות חשבנו על מה הולך להיות ויותר נהננו מהרגע. 
ברגע האחרון אמרתי לעצמי שלא יכול להיות שנכנס בחופה בשקט וחייב להיות את השיר שרצינו נסענו הביתה בשביל לצרוב את הדיסק . 
בקשתי מאחי שיצרוב וכל הדרך קיויתי שהגרסה תהיה טובה.

תוך כדי הנסיעה לבית הכנסת הייתה אזעקה בתל אביב. 
זה גרם לכמה אנשים לא להגיע אבל כמובן שאנחנו לא מוותרים. 
הגענו לבית הכנסת ולא האמנו למראות.
סידרו לנו זרים וקייטרינג ולהקת קלייזמרים וכמובן חופה.
המעמד היה מרגש פי 1000 יותר מכל אולם אחר והיינו בעננים.

המון המון המון היה בזכות שירלי בעלת חברת "רגעים" המארגנת אירועים של "בית הכנסת הגדול"
אני אצרף בהמשך את מה שכתבנו לשירלי בפייסבוק אחרי החתונה


----------



## Shmutzi (25/2/13)

נראה כ"כ יפה ובהחלט מוסיף התרגשות ונופך מיסטי 
למעמד שגם ככה הוא מרגש ומיוחד.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

לפני הכניסה


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

כמובן שצריך כיסוי למחשוף


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

הקייטרינג 
חוסל תוך כמה דקות


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

הרב 
הרב עמיהוד סלומון
עם הרב דיברתי בבוקר ובקשתי ממנו לשנות מיקום. כמובן שבלי בעיה הוא נרתם לנושא.
הגענו אליו דרך ממליצים באתר MIT4MIT. עשינו פגישה לפני והוא סיפר לנו מה הולך להיות ואיך הוא מקיים את החופה. 
מאוד התחברנו אליו ואל הדרך שהוא עושה זאת. סיפר את סיפור ההיכרות שלנו והצליח להצחיק ולרגש את כולם.
מומלץ מאוד....


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

החופה 
הכניסה לחופה הייתה מדהימה ומרגשת. 
מנקודת מבט שלי בימנו החופות מאוד המוניות וחצי מהאנשים שאתה לא מכיר בכלל יושבים בקצה השני. 
כאן היה משהו שונה. 
השתדלנו להזמין את כולם אבל הגיעו בעיקר האנשים הקרובים אלינו ביותר וההרגשה היתה פשוט שונה. קשה להסביר. 
כולם כולם התרגשו גם מהחופה וגם מהמצב שכולם נקלעו אליו, חופה תחת מתקפת טילים וכולם הכריזו בפנינו שזאת החופה המרגשת ביותר שהם נכחו בה.
זה מאוד רומם אותנו והעלה לנו חזרה את המצב רוח. 
כמובן שהשיר שצרבנו התנגן ברקע והיה פשוט מדהים!!

שיר כניסה לחופה- בראשית עולם- שלומי שבת
קישור: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYLU9leTAjE


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

כניסה לחופה


----------



## Shmutzi (25/2/13)

תמונה מלאה בקסם


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מוריד את ההינומה


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

צלם החופה 
מסתבר ששירלי המארגנת שלחה בקשה בפייסבוק לצלם שמוכן להתנדב והגיע אור קפלן התותח שהגיע בהתנדבות(לא להאמין שיש אנשים כאלה) וצילם תמונות יותר יפות מכל התמונות שיכולנו לבקש.


----------



## lanit (27/2/13)

כל הכבוד לו! באמת מחמם את הלב


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

להקת הקלייזמרים 
עשו שמח . הברקה של בת דודה שלי.
נתנו תחושה של חתונה של פעם. 
ככה חגגו בזמנים קודמים (-:


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

בלונים 
החופה נגמרה, עשינו קצת צילומים ויצאנו החוצה. 
החברים הכינו לנו בהפתעה המון המון בלונים לבנים וברגע שיצאנו הם שיחררו אותם באויר


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

בילוי לילי 
לאחר מכן אנשים החלו להתפזר ושירלי המארגנת התותחית פתאום באה אלינו ביציאה שיש בר ששמע על המצב והוא רוצה להזמין את כולנו לדרינקים על הבר. אז בר הצ'צ'קה HERE WE COME
חתן וכלה הולכים ברחבי תל אביב עם כל המשפחה והחברים לבר השכונתי.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

כלות אורבניות 
כתבה שעשו עליינו אחרי החתונה בכלות אורבניות
תהנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://bit.ly/TlpJOi


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

שבת חתן 
שבועים לפני האירוע הזמנו חדרים במלון לאונרדו בוטיק בתל אביב. 
בשל המאורע החלטנו לא לוותר אלא לסוע לשם בכל זאת ולהרגע מהערב המטורף שהיה. 
יום אחרי כל המשפוחה הצטרפה והחלפנו חויות על היום ההזוי שהיה לנו ובעיקר נחנו.
אחלה מלון מומלץ מאוד

בבוקר שלאחר החתונה קמנו במלון וכמובן רשמנו לשירלי המארגנת תודה ענקית


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מסיבת החתונה 
שבוע אחרי כבר קבענו תאריך חדש באגדתא לאירוע המסיבה. 
לא היו ימים פנויים בכלל חוץ מיום הבחירות. 
בגלל שמאוד התחברנו לאולם ולאנשים שם לא ויתרנו והחלטנו לערוך את המסיבה. 
התאריך החדש יום הבחירות ה22.1.13. 
והנה הSAVE THE DATE החדש שהפך בהמשך גם להזמנה (התוספת של החלק הורוד)

גם התאריך הזה וגם המצב שקרה לנו משך כתבים וביקשו מאיתנו להתראיין בטלויזיה. 
על זה הפעם כבר ויתרנו...


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

איפור ושיער 2 
איפור ושיער פעם שניה

מאוד ממליץ על איציק. 
ביליתי איתו בפעם הראשונה כל היום בגלל המצב וממה שראיתי הוא השרה על בת אל המון רוגע ואוירה טובה, כמובן שהוא מקצוען בלי קשר.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)




----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

צלמים 
את הצלמים שהיו מתוכננים לפעם הראשונה הבאנו לפעם השניה.
בתור צלם היה לי מאוד חשוב האיכות של התמונה ומה התמונה משדרת. לכן בחרנו באור זהבי.
איש מצחיק וקליל. מצא לנו מקומות יפים במושב להצטלם ויצאו תמונות יפיפיות.
נפגשנו עם עוד צלם בהתחלה(אופיר קפון) שעשה רושם גם כן מצויין אבל המחיר היה הגורם שמשפיע. 
בנוסף ויתרנו על אלבומים כי אני לא רואה סיבה להוציא יותר מ1500 ש"ח על אלבומים. 

לגבי צלם הוידאו בחרנו את צחי אשר. כל קליפ שהוא מפרסם אנחנו מתפעלים מחדש. 
לכן אנחנו מחכים עדיין לקליפ בכליון עינים. 
הבן אדם פשוט מוכשר ואפשר להגיד ששני המוקיונים אור וצחי העבירו לנו את היום בכייף.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מקדימים


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

עוד...


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

ועוד...


----------



## yael rosen (25/2/13)

אחת התמונות היפות שראיתי


----------



## vivi87 (25/2/13)

מסכימה!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (25/2/13)

וואו ! תמונה מדהימה !!!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

טבעות 
את הטבעות קניתי ב"טבעת זו" בדיזינגוף סנטר
לאחר מכן חזרנו לשם גם לקנות את טבעuת הנישואין של שנינו


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

האולם- אגדתא 
החיפוש הראשון והאמת המהיר ביותר היה האולם.
בעברי צלמתי באגדתא וגם כמה חברים עשו שם אירועים והמקום ידוע כמקום ראשון באוכל מכל האולמות בסביבה ובכלל בארץ. אמרתי לבת-אל שכמובן יש אולמות יותר יפים, יותר זוהרים אבל הכי חשוב בסהכ לאורחים זה האוכל!
במקביל התעניינו בנסיה האולם השכן ובחצר המלכה אבל אף אחד לא הגיע לרמה האישית שהפגין האולם. מהרגע שאתה מגיע  אתה מרגיש שהגעת למקום שמדגיש מהי מקצועיות, משפחתיות והבנה מה זוג רוצה מאולם אירועים לפני חתונה.  בעיקר אתה מבין שיש לך עסק עם אולם ותיק ואנשים בוגרים שיודעים לתת שירות.
היה ערב טעימות מדהים ולאחריו הבנו שלא טעינו.
קבלנו מהם שדרוגים וכמובן שלא נשכח את בר הקינוחים


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

עוגת החתונה 
קיבלנו אותה מהאולם..


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

סרטון במקום חופה 
במקום החופה הקרנו סרטון שמספר ומסכם את החופה שהייתה לנו.

מצורף בלינק:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uhFO7C8IbY8


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (25/2/13)

הקריינית המהממת!! טלטול אהובתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה אור באישה מדהימה אחת


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (25/2/13)

וגם.. איזה סרטון מרגש!! אני עם דמעות


----------



## Mitmit101 (25/2/13)

אין לתאר.. 
מרגשש


----------



## bluestvixen (25/2/13)

איזו טלטול זאת! 
אני כל כך שמחה שהעליתי קרדיטים, אני יושבת מול המסך, מתרגשת ומתמוגגת! שיהיה המון במזל!


----------



## bluestvixen (25/2/13)

שהעליתי=שהעלתם


----------



## חתן חדש (25/2/13)

איזה סיפור מרגש! 
ואוו... הכל קורה לטובה. אין ספק.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

עץ הטביעות 
רעיון נחמד ששאבנו מאחד האתרים בחו"ל. 
לקחנו קנס וציירנו עליו עץ. 
קנינו בEBAY חותמות וכל אורח שנכנס חתם עם האצבע שלו. 
נחמד אבל במחשבה שניה הייתי עושה את זה על קנבס יותר קטן


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (25/2/13)

רעיון מקסים!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
חשבנו המון המון על מתנות לאורחים ובסוף הלכנו על משהו קצת יצירתי. קנינו 500 מבחנות פלסטיק עם פקקי שעם. הלכנו לרחוב לוינסקי בת"א וקנינו סוכריות סודה בצבעים שמתאימים לקונספט שלנו ומלאנו את המבחנות, בסוף יצרנו מדבקה עם הלוגו והדבקנו על המבחנה. את המטליות הלחות שנשארו מהחינה הדבקנו במדבקות לחתונה גם כן עם הלוגו והנחנו את שניהם על הצלחת. לצערי זה נשאר עם התאריך הראשון אבל העיקר הכוונה.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

DJ 
הDJ הוא הראשון שבחרנו מכל הספקים. 
הלכנו לשניים והנבחר הוא DJ EASY . כשעבדתי במועדונים בתור צלם הכרתי אותו. 
הוא DJ של מסיבות וחתונות והיה לי חשוב מישהו שיקפיץ את הקהל ויהיה הכי מעודכן בכל המוסיקה העכשוית שרצה במועדונים וכל הרימיקסים החדשים. 
עשינו איתו פגישה בבית, באמת בחור זהב. 
רשם את כל הבקשות שלנו וריקוד הסלואו. 
חופה לא הייתה באירוע לכן הוא ישר הכניס אותנו בריקוד סלואו.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

ריקוד סלואו 
החלפנו אולי שלוש פעמים את השיר אבל בסוף בחרנו את השיר
 mayle sayres-WHEN I LOOK AT YOU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIqimoNyEBQ
חילקנו זיקוקים לכל האורחים וברגע שרקדנו זה נראה כך


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)




----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

ריקוד השמלה


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

היפהופ


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

היפהופ2


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/2/13)

סחתיייןןןןן עליכם!!!!! 
תותחים
מעז יצא מתוק 
מלחמה מלחמה, ואתם קיבלתם את חלומם של כל זוג- להתחתן פעמיים

פשוט מצדיע לכם על הכוחות הנפשיים ועל האומץ לתקתק הכל פעמיים, איזה כיף לכם שיש סביבכם כל כך הרבה אנשים שאוהבים אתכם שעזרו לכם.
דוגרי, זכיתם


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

אלכוהול 
את האלכוהל העדפנו לקחת דרך האולם כי זה יצא בערך אותו מחיר .
אין ספק שזה חימם את האווירה

טיפ קטן- רצוי לבקש מהאולם לשים 4-5 בקבוקים על השולחנות ולא משנה כמה ואןגוך תביאו- זה ייגמר!!!
אז לא להשתגע..


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

קצת סוכריות לקשט את הבר 
משוק לוינסקי


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

סרטון שהכינו לנו הבני דודים  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O2dNjfblgE

היה מצחיק וכיף לראות את זה בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השקיעו אההה?!?!


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (25/2/13)

אדיר!!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

חולצות לגברברים 
לא מצאתי תמונה עם כולם... אז חלק מהחולצות..


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

טישירט לחתן


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

ומאחורה..


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

שטויות לרחבה 
נקנו ברח' כפר גלעדי בתל אביב.
קנינו בנוסף 50 זוגות של כפכפים לבנות עם העקבים


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

מגנטים 
לאירוע השני לקחתי את איש המגנטים שבחרתי עוד מהאירוע הראשון. בגלל שאני עושה מגנטים ואני מצלם אז אני יודע בדיוק מה לחפש ומה לשאול ופה אף אחד לא יכול לעבוד עלי.
לאחר יום חיפושים הגעתי לחברה סטילסמגנט בבעלות תומר. הוא שלח לי מסגרות ולא התלהבתי אז עצבתי בעצמי משהו עם הלוגו שלנו. לאחר האירוע לא התאכזבתי. התמונות מזכירות את התמונות שראיתי באתר שלו. תמונות יפות וחלקן ערוכות.
על מנת לבחור איש מגנטים צריך לבדוק קודם כל את האתר והתמונות באתר שהן באיכות טובה. יותר קל לראות בעין מקצועית. בנוסף שאלה חשובה זה באיזה מצלמה הוא מצלם למי שמבין. ברגע שהבנתי שיש לו מצלמה של 20000 שקל ביד הבנתי שקשה להוציא תמונות חשוכות איתה. דבר אחרון אין דבר 200 מגנטים, 300 מגנטים, הם יוציאו כמה שבא להם ואין לכם שליטה על זה. מה שחשוב זה לקבוע שעה. אני קבעתי איתו עד 1:30 להוציא מגנטים והוספתי לו קצת כסף. בכל אופן מקווה שעזרתי.


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

בר קינוחים 
לא משנה כמה תמונות של הקינוחים אנחנו נעלה, אנחנו לא נצליח להמחיש את המראות והטעמים...
הקונדיטור של אגדתא פשוט אלוף!!!!
בנוסף לקינוחים הקטנטנים היו גם עמדות של פנקייקים וסופלה...


ושכחנו לציין גם שבשעה 12 בלילה יצאו מיני בורגרים קטנים (למי שעדיין רעב)


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

הסוווווףףףףף 
אפשר להגיד שעברנו חוויה לא שגרתית,
השקענו המון מאמץ וזמן על מנת לתכנן ולערוך את חתונת החלומות שלנו.
לפעמים קורים דברים בחיים שלא תתכננו, אבל העיקר לקחת את הכל בקלות.
מה גם שכמו שכתבתם כבר, הכל יצא לטובה.

מקווים שנהנתם לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בת-אל ועמרי


----------



## ronitvas (25/2/13)

תודה על קרדיטים מדהימים 
ועל חתונה (או שתיים) מקסימות!
ליווינו אתכם פה במצוקות ואני שמחה שהעליתם קרדיטים ושבסופו של דבר יצא אחלה!
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם וחיים מאושרים


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (25/2/13)

אפשר לראות כמה אהבה יש ביניכם 
וכמה אהבה יש במשפחה שלכם..

זכיתם!

אתם לא מכירים אותי ואני לא אתכם, אבל אני חברה של טלטול וכמובן שהייתי עדה לכל מה שקרה בזמן אמת. ממש מרגש לראות את התמונה המלאה.
אתם מקסימים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/2/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים ומרגשים!


----------



## נ ט ע 1986 (25/2/13)

מדהים! מהמם! נהנתי מאוד..!!!


----------



## E o S (25/2/13)

וואו 
קרדיטים מיוחדים ומושקעים, ונראה כי הסיפור והחתונה שלכם היו לא שגרתיים..
אתם מהממים,
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (25/2/13)

וואו!! 
אני מאחלת לכם שתצליחו להפיק את המיטב מכל מהמורה בדרך. מה שלא נעשה- תקלות תמיד יהיו ובעיני זוג נבחן באופן ההתמודדות.
כל הכבוד לכם וכל הכבוד לכל מי שעזר בתהליך!

החתונה נראית נהדרת וממש נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים!
בת אל מהממת ברמות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזלטוב


----------



## Forest Girl (25/2/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים ומרגשים  
באמת שהוצאתם את המיטב מהסיטואציה.
כל הכבוד על קור הרוח והאופטימיות, יצאו לכם שתי חתונות נהדרות, ואתם נראים זוג מקסים.
מזל טוב!


----------



## BatelOmri (25/2/13)

עכשיו זאת בת-אל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שקראתן עמרי עזר לי לרשום את הקרדיטים ,
ניסינו להכניס כמה שיותר פרטים על כל דבר שעשינו...
אם יש שאלות, כמובן אני כאן...

ואני יכולה להגיד מניסיון שלא משנה מה קורה צריך להסתכל מעבר ולהפיק את המיטב...
אם יש לכן קצת מהמורות בדרך תיקחו הכל באיזי כי כל דבר יכול לקרות

בהצלחה לכל המתחתנות הקרובות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (25/2/13)

מקסים, מקסים, מקסים! 
כל הכבוד על קור הרוח וארגון שתי החתונות - שתיהן נראות פשוט מקסימות. 
נשמע שיש לכם זוגיות מצוינת - וזה הדבר הכי חשוב לתחילת החיים. 

שתזכו לעוד המון המון חגיגות בנסיבות הכי משמחות שאפשר!


----------



## Tara Yashar (25/2/13)

וואוה איזה מדהימים אתם 
שהמשכתם באווירה טובה כ"כ! זה מעורר הערכה גדולה!!
מזל טוב! ואמן ותהיו מאושרים וזורמים כאלה תמיד


----------



## pipidi (25/2/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים לזוג יפה 
כל הכבוד על שמירת השפיות והגמישות גם בעתות לחץ. 

מזל טוב!


----------



## Shmutzi (25/2/13)

פשוט כיף לקרוא! 
ולקחת מכם השראה לאיך לראות הכל באור חיובי ולהפיק את המירב והמיטב מכל דבר.
כל הכבוד לכם ותודה על השיתוף! 

מזל טוב!


----------



## החלפתיניק (25/2/13)

מורידה בפניכם את הכובע 
ממש לא מובן מאליו - לשמור על קור רוח, לזכור בסיטואציה כזאת מה חשוב באמת (שכולם בריאים ושלמים), לזכות לשיתוף פעולה מדהים מהמשפחה והחברים ואנשים טובים באמצע הדרך. אשריכם.

כמה אנשים הגיעו לחופה?

אתם נהדרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שיהיה הרבה אושר ואהבה בחייכם המשותפים.


----------



## josie1986 (25/2/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
שאפו על קור הרוח! מצטרפת לכל המילים שנאמרו לפניי


----------



## The Blue Fairy (25/2/13)

אתם זוג יפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובכלל, זכית באישה מקסימה שאני שמחה שיצא לי להכיר
החתונה(ות) נראית (ות) מדהימה(ות)! איזה כיף ) שרק תמשיכו להנות ולאהוב כל החיים


----------



## simplicity83 (25/2/13)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני זוכרת את החתונה שלכם וכל העניינים שהיו מסביב... 
אני חייבת להודות שכל הזמן חשבתי על זוגות שאמורים להתחתן בימי המטורפים שהיו.. וקיוויתי שכולם ימצאו פתרונות חלופיים ויהיו מאושרים!
ממש התרגשתי בזמנו, כשסיפרתם על החתונה החלופית, זה נשמע ממש מרגש ואני שמחה שהכל הסתדר בסופו של דבר
אם נסתכל על הכוס המלאה - 
הרווחתם 2 חתונות, איזה כיף לכם!


----------



## nicolewed (25/2/13)

היה מהנה מאוד לקרוא, 
אתם נראים זוג מדהים וכל הכבוד לכם שתפקדתם ככה בלחץ הזה.
ב 15.11.12 היה יום ההולדת של בעלי ומראש סגרנו סופ"ש בבית מלון,
ביום רביעי עם החיסול ידעתי שהולך להיות בלאגן וזה ממש דיכא אותי (אני מב"ש במקור והיה לי ממש קשה עם זה שאני נוסעת למלון בעוד מפציצים
את העיר שלי)
מה שכן אני זוכרת שכל הזמן אמרתי לעצמי: "מסכנים הזוגות שאמורים להתחתן בדרום בימים אלו".
שמחה לראות שהפקתם את המיטב
אתם יפהפיים
המון המון מזל טוב ובהצלחה בהמשך דרככם


----------



## DDN (25/2/13)

נהניתי לקרוא! 
אחלה של קרדיטים, וגם הסיפור עם הטילים מוסיף. יפה שלא דוחים. 
אחי הגדול התחתן במלחמת המפרץ הראשונה, וגם שם - הרב לא דחה חופה וחיתן אותם במלון, ואת האירוע עשו חודשיים אחרי.

אגב - החוק החדש זה פיקציה. אין דבר כזה. בעברית, הפניה לרבים היא בלשון זכר אלא אם כל הקהל הוא נשים. מספיק שיש גבר אחד ו5000 נשים, הפניה היא ברבים זכר.


----------



## nino15 (25/2/13)

קרדיטים מדהימים!!! 
רואים שאתם זוג חמוד ואוהב


----------

